# Need NFPA 25 Assistance



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Randy,This is all you need.

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp 

NFPA25- 3.3.28/definition of 'qualified.
4.1.2.1 & 4.1.2.2


----------

